# Alerts And Tagging



## Atthatday (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello! I've noticed the following things:

*I don't receive some alerts for my "Watched Threads". Sometimes I get alerts for the watched threads, but sometimes I don't.

*When I try to tag someone, the name list doesn't exist. I have to be extra careful in spelling a name, because I don't have any names to choose from.

Thanks, any assistance is greatly appreciated!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2021)

I know this is an old post, but I am experiencing this now and have been for several months. I have several watched threads and I notice that I receive alerts about new post randomly. I seem to receive post regularly about new threads but not consistently about watched threads. Then I can go into a thread to post and there will be several days worth of post in there.

I also don't think tagging works at all. Maybe this feature has been removed. I have not seen any alerts that I have been tagged. And if I tag someone I don't think they see it. 

Today I went in both the Wash and Go thread and the Shoulder Length thread and I had posts and people had responded to my post, but no alerts.

I'm not sure if this is just related to one forum or all of them. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2021)

I noticed that I also missed some tags in recent months.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I noticed that I also missed some tags in recent months.


I haven't gotten a tag since we switched to this "new" board. It has been years. I didn't worry about it because I wasn't getting alerts and figured I would see most of them. But now without alerts, I have to go through each forum and look to see if a thread has been updated.


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2021)

I noticed my text formatting (Bold, Italicize, Underline) doesn't work as of today, even in Preview mode.   
Actually, the whole reply dashboard is grayed out. Has anyone experienced this too?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2021)

january noir said:


> I noticed my text formatting (Bold, Italicize, Underline) doesn't work as of today, even in Preview mode.
> Actually, the whole reply dashboard is grayed out. Has anyone experienced this too?


Did your subscription expire?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 24, 2021)

faithVA said:


> I haven't gotten a tag since we switched to this "new" board. It has been years. I didn't worry about it because I wasn't getting alerts and figured I would see most of them. But now without alerts, I have to go through each forum and look to see if a thread has been updated.


Oh wow @faithVA. I get some but I randomly popped into a couple of threads a few weeks ago and I saw that I had been tagged a while before and never received the notifications. Thankfully, I think I've been receiving them all lately


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2021)

faithVA said:


> Did your subscription expire?


No, it should not have.  I do a two-year subscription and I just re-upped last year.
I'm currently on my work PC.  Let me see if I experience the same on my Macbook.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2021)

@dimopoulos, Is there anyway to resolve the issue with alerts no happening with watched threads? Thanks.


----------

